# bladder instillation-This is new



## LindseyR

This is new to me and I need some help.
I have a doctor that did a bladder instillation on a patient with IC (interstitial cystitis). He used lidocaine, Rimso-50, heparin and sodium bicarbonate.

I have come up with the following codes:

99213  -25 mod.
51700
J1212
J1644
J2001
???for sodium bicarbonate

I am unsure if this is correct.. It looks right to me....any thoughts? Thanks in advance for your help!!!!

-Lindsey:


----------



## LTibbetts

I'm not sure if this is the same thing but I posted something along these lines a while back and below is the link to that post. I hope it's helpful. If not, try a search in this forum for the word instillation and maybe more posts will come up.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=20724&highlight=instillation


----------



## akbookworm

Try using 51700 for the instillation


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

Sodium bicarbonate does not have a J code.  We use J3490.  Also, 99213... with modifier -25?  I would recommend reviewing the documentation to make this modifier is being used appropriately.  Lastly, J2001 is Injection, lidocaine HCl for intravenous infusion.


----------

